# Red itchy gross smelling under boob HELP



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

My sister said her boobs underneth have been hot burning,red itchy,and at one point she said it felt like someone was cutting it off she said it stinks also







...I think it might be a yeast infection,she said she gets it in the summer most of the time,so it weird she has it now..What could this be and what should she do or take for it???? This is under both of them ..Thank You


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like yeast to me. I'd probably use a diluted solution of water and vinegar and swab the area a few times a day. She should go braless and let it air as much as possible. Also, don't reuse towels, and wash bras in hot with vinegar.


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup, sounds like yeast. I've been battling this for a long time now.

I drink acidophilus every day and I wash my bras after each wearing. When it flares up bad, I use Lotrimin Ultra after I shower.

It sucks. Sorry.

--Olive


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like a surface yeast infection. It tends to smell like stinky boob sweat, stinky cheese, or beer. It's a very sour smell. I rinse off my under-boobs area with a diluted ACV solution after each shower (and sometimes sponge off during the day), which keeps it at bay. If I forget to do this, a few days of ACV will get rid of it.

She should also treat her bras. If she's not allergic to tea tree oil, she could add a couple drops of TTO or TTO soap to some water and soak her bras every day or two.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Definitely yeast. The breasts should be gently picked up and washed underneath during bathing and again picked up and patted completely dry. Of course, that's for prevention....lots of good tips ITT for treating the existing condition.


----------

